# why is my kindle rebooting so often



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I have had my Kindle for some time.  It has begun to reboot frequently.  Sometimes it won't turn off.  So, I hold it in the close position for a long time.  After I do this several times, it reboots and I have lost where I am in my book.  It goes back to the beginning.  I then have to search for where I was.  What is going on here?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Is it by any chance a K3 in one of the Amazon covers that clip into the side of the Kindle? If so, I would try removing it from the cover and use it for awhile, and see if the problem stops. If so, contact Amazon CS and tell them you want credit toward a new, non-Amazon cover.

Otherwise, you could do the usual check to see if there is an indexing problem (at the home screen, search for a nonsense phrase and see if any books come up as not indexed (cannot be searched)). It's possible that if there is a problem with an item, the extra processing load of continually trying to index it might be overloading memory or such. If so, delete the offending book(s), and see if that clears things up. (You can then try re-downloading it to see if a fresh copy fixes it.)

If it's neither of those and no one has a better suggestion, I'd call/write Kindle CS and see if they want to try any sort of firmware update, or just send a replacement. Or perhaps if it's too far out of warranty, they may at least offer a deep discount on a new one.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It does sound like the problem people had with the non light Amazon cover a while back. They took those off the market - but the new version is back now and is supposed to be ok. If the problem doesn't reoccur when you leave it out of the cover, I would definitely contact Kindle customer services and get them to send you a new cover.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

prairiesky said:
 

> I have had my Kindle for some time. It has begun to reboot frequently. *Sometimes it won't turn off. So, I hold it in the close position for a long time.* After I do this several times, it reboots and I have lost where I am in my book. It goes back to the beginning. I then have to search for where I was. What is going on here?


I bolded something that you said that has me concerned...

The Kindle stays on for approximately 10 minutes before it turns itself off. Are you sure you are allowing enough time for it to shut off on its own? Just a quick flick of the switch will but it in sleep mode. You don't have to wait for it to shut off on its own.

Holding the switch in the off position for a long time is how you do a reset on the Kindle. In this instance you are causing it to reboot by holding the switch too long.

If you are using the Amazon K cover and it's rebooting on its own, like the others said, it might be a problem with the cover. You need to call Kindle Customer Support if that's what is going on.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmm.  A cover is not the problem.  But, Sebat I am holding it a long time when I can't get it to turn off; either from it's sleep or from a book.  So, I may be rebooting it myself.  I still don't know why sometimes it won't turn off.  I don't like leaving it in the sleep mode.  I am going to pay more attention to what I am doing when this happens.  Thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You really shouldn't be turning it off at all - Amazon recommend you leave it in sleep mode unless you're not going to be reading for a week or two. It's really better for your Kindle to let it sleep and you'll use less battery power without all the rebooting it's doing.

Is there a particular reason why you keep switching it off instead of letting it sleep? I've had Kindles for a couple of years now and I _never_ switch them off.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Same here...my husband and I have each had Kindles since 2008...2 of each...K1s, K2s and K3s.  We've never turned off any of them.  We just put them to sleep when were done and have never had any problems.  It's what Amazon recommends.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I didn't realize that.  OK.....my Kindle will be sleeping.....shhhhh.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> Hmmm. A cover is not the problem. But, Sebat I am holding it a long time when I can't get it to turn off; either from it's sleep or from a book. So, I may be rebooting it myself. I still don't know why sometimes it won't turn off. I don't like leaving it in the sleep mode. I am going to pay more attention to what I am doing when this happens. Thanks for all of the advice.


Yes the amazon covers with the metal clips are an issue. Mine was rebooting until I took it out of the amazon cover. mason even gave me credit to buy a different cover. I went with the M-Edge.


----------

